# Why Have A Fixie in San Francisco?



## Look75 (Apr 10, 2011)

I will never understand why so many people in San Francisco have fixies!!!

With all those nice hills to coast down effortlessly on...

Why? .......Why?...... Why? :mad2:


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Because they're hipsters.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Why not? .......Why not?...... Why not?

maybe they think coasting is for puss!es


----------



## Look75 (Apr 10, 2011)

FatTireFred said:


> Why not? .......Why not?...... Why not?
> 
> maybe they think coasting is for puss!es



You offer me no peace at all...

Off with you!!! :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

FatTireFred said:


> maybe they think coasting is for puss!es


That's not very nice...


----------



## cole91 (May 13, 2009)

Because your mom rides fixies in San Fransico. Bazzzzzing!


----------



## Look75 (Apr 10, 2011)

cole91 said:


> Because your mom rides fixies in San Fransico. Bazzzzzing!





All the guys in the Tenderloin of San Francisco call your mom the fixie!


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

This question goes without saying...
If you have to ask, you'll never know. 
Why do we ride fixies in Seattle. It's steep AND wet.


----------



## Look75 (Apr 10, 2011)

chocostove said:


> This question goes without saying...
> If you have to ask, you'll never know.
> Why do we ride fixies in Seattle. It's steep AND wet.



So what are you saying?

Are you saying that you have better control of your speed as you descent?

If you're saying that, all you have to do is slightly depress your brakes....

You'll still have the luxury of ascending the hills in a lower gear and in a more energy friendly manner.

Having just one gear that turns your pedals involuntarily as you descent is just crazy!!! :mad2:


----------



## cole91 (May 13, 2009)

All your moms are steep and wet! Bazzzzing!


----------



## Look75 (Apr 10, 2011)

cole91 said:


> All your moms are steep and wet! Bazzzzing!



The statement about "All your moms" is just stupid...Everyone knows that they can only have one mother.


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Better than flat and slick! 

And in other news, rhetorical questions are all the rage.

I'm saying different strokes for different folks. Some guys like danger.
Some guys like moms. Me, I like brakes. I know how to use them. I can't speak for everyone else... But I hear tell fads are often highly illogical.


----------



## jmkimmel (Jul 13, 2007)

It's because they live in the Mission.


----------



## Look75 (Apr 10, 2011)

jmkimmel said:


> It's because they live in the Mission.



Hey! Now that's a possibility! They're all basically flatlanders!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

chocostove said:


> This question goes without saying...
> If you have to ask, you'll never know.
> Why do we ride fixies in Seattle. It's steep AND wet.


Hehe, if you think that Seattle is really steep you should come and ride with me on the Eastside.


----------



## Look75 (Apr 10, 2011)

waldo425 said:


> Hehe, if you think that Seattle is really steep you should come and ride with me on the Eastside.


 The Eastside of what city, Waldo425?


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Whiskers1 said:


> The Eastside of what city, Waldo425?


The East side of Lake Washington. It is to the East of Seattle. We have hills here that max out at 20% as well as some long climbs. I ride them regularly on my fixie for training. Riding a fixie on the street is great training for track racing. Develops power and spin.


----------



## Look75 (Apr 10, 2011)

waldo425 said:


> The East side of Lake Washington. It is to the East of Seattle. We have hills here that max out at 20% as well as some long climbs. I ride them regularly on my fixie for training. Riding a fixie on the street is great training for track racing. Develops power and spin.



Oh...OK!

Thanks! I was just wondering exactly where you were and what you intended to communicate.

Now it's all clear!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Whiskers1 said:


> Hey! Now that's a possibility! They're all basically flatlanders!


Dont forget the Richmond and Sunset. The city isn't all steep.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Whiskers1 said:


> The statement about "All your moms" is just stupid...Everyone knows that they can only have one mother.


Oh it's possible.


----------

